# The Chicken Community



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

I had another thread called "Urban Chickens" in which someone suggested quail as a possible way to avoid upsetting neighbors. Well, I have my indoor chicken-condo set up and almost ready to load and my neighbors are all cool with the idea as well as understanding of the need for stealth, so this is fun. Now I am thinking about combining two hens with several other small birds for the fun of calling them all pets. I know parakeets are a bad idea because they can be territorial, but what other breeds might mix well with two hens? Button-quail? finches? Maybe a small parrot?

And what about small furry animals? Has anyone here had much experience with setting up a small animal community?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

There are so many varieties of chickens I think you would run out of space before having two hens of each.

Problem most neighbors would have with chickens is the constant loud noise of a rooster.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> There are so many varieties of chickens I think you would run out of space before having two hens of each.
> 
> Problem most neighbors would have with chickens is the constant loud noise of a rooster.


OMG, my wife is from Lima, Peru. First time we went there together the neighbors roosters woke us up early every day. They have no yards to speak of and raise chickens and what not on their roofs! I swore that rooster was going to be in the stew pot!!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Rabbits come to mind and I personally like the Florida Whites as they are smaller meat rabbits than a New Zealand but bone out about the same amount of meat due to their smaller bone structure. That means I need less space per a animal and less pounds of feed per a pound of meat in the freezer. They are very quite, pretty clean animals, and reproduce quickly. Their manure is awesome in the garden!!!


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

I did not mean "two of each", just two hens, period. Probably a small one like an aneuracana and maybe a rhode island red or a French speckled (altho those are large) 

I don't want a rooster. Hens will lay eggs anyway, and the local city rules ban roosters. Hens are not nearly as loud. (althou I grew up with a neighbor having a rooster and it was not unpleasant. It just is not part of modern city culture. We can have jack-hammers and leaf-blowers, though! :roll: )

I like the idea of a rabbit but the ones I know about get awful big, and also I read that if you raise rabbits for meat you have to watch out for ungulate fever or something like that. I suppose a single small rabbit would be safe? I'd like one that gets no bigger than a Chihuahua. But really, I think I will have enough protein from the eggs and from fish. I live on a bay on the Gulf of Mexico and there are LOTS of blue-crabs, flounder, etc. Sometimes when I walk on the beach in the morning it makes me furious to see good fish thrown on the sand to die.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Slippy said:


> What the [email protected]?


could you elaborate? :?


----------

